# Color of sorrow



## Stephan Lindsjo (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, I bought Sibelius this summer haven't done any scores earlier mostly worked in Cubase with midi. I've exported the score to Cubase were I've been using ewql Gold orchestra. Just wanted to share some of my first scores and maybe get some tip on how to get better. It's ment for some game, I suppose.

Updated 12/9
Here's the link: http://www.stephanlindsjo.com/Color%20of%20sorrow-1.mp3

Kind regards
Stephan


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice to meet you to Roque and thanks for your listening and comments. I will think of variate my scores and keep that in mind. This score has a little repeatable feeling. I felt I could variate the instrumentation and make it going on for 20 minutes with that melody. It's just one chord progression repeating every 8 bar. I read about color changing and that's how this score started. Maybe I could variate the melody on some instruments a little more in some parts.
Kind regards
Stephan


----------



## Roque Fort (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm...maybe you are Ravel's reincarnation, only that in this new life he has chosen games. You never know...in case you are Ravel, I'll will always try to listen to your music. I don't want to miss a note. :wink:


----------



## Zei (Aug 30, 2010)

It's nice to see another game composer on here (if that is indeed what you are!).

I dunno... there is something about this song that irks me. It's a good song, don't get me wrong, but there's just something about it... maybe by the end of this, I'll know what it is.

My main problem with it is what has been already stated: it's very... samey. There's no real "movement" in it, and just when you think there is, it dies back down. Yeah, new instruments can do a lot to add "movement", but to pick up pace you need to, y'know, pick up pace. Add some 16th note runs or quick non-chord tones. As it is it seems very... bland. When it picks up pace for just a little bit at about 2:47 I keep wanting it to continue with that little thing the violin did. That would have been a great break.

That awkward note at 2:50 seemed a bit unnecessary, though... it kinda ruins the whole feel you've developed.

I think what irked me was the sameness... give it more dynamics and you'll be golden.

I know I only said bad things, but don't get me wrong: it was a good piece. It was just... samey. It didn't keep my attention very well. Keep it up and you'll get places ;]


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Roque, Kind words but I guess I'm not. But, one thing that has been in my mind earlier from time to time was that France is my home. When I was younger I could say that one day I will get back to where I came from and I ment France, don't know why.

Zei, thanks for your comment! It's not bad things you're saying it's good things. I appreciate it. I will try to think of dynamics and movements in all the parts.

I'm not a paid game composer yet but it's a dream I have. I'm just an amateur.
/Stephan


----------



## Newport (Aug 31, 2010)

There's something about it that I like. The only problem I have with it is that it needs more variation and maybe dynamic movement to keep the interest going. It's interesting that you mention France - for some reason it sounded to have a certain 'Frenchness' to it - Don't ask me why it just did! Basically, you've got a good piece,and it just needs some more work to take it to the next level.


----------



## Roque Fort (Aug 31, 2010)

Stephan Lindsjo @ Tue Aug 31 said:


> When I was younger I could say that one day I will get back to where I came from and I ment France, don't know why.



*I knew it, you ARE Ravel! Holy cow, where have you been all these years!*

Yes, I used to have that kind of thoughts too, that I belonged somewhere else. Stupid ladies always think that they were Cleopatra...and there are so many of them claiming the same...somebody should check the maths here, or the shrink.

I discarded most of these thoughts when I realized that one always tends to like thinking that one belongs to nice places or places that have certain traditional historical significance. I mean, you are never going to listen to somebody say "_I feel I was a poor man in another other life_" or "_I feel I belong to Sub-Saharan Africa_" or "_I feel I was an inhabitant of an industrial neighbourhood in the United Kingdom_". (Note: More than 41 percent of people in sub-Saharan African live on less than $1 per day, and 32 percent are undernourished...so anybody feels they lived there in their previous life?).

I support thinking about other possibilities, since we don't know a thing basically. I remain open, but I have to consider that I may fall victim of my own desires and ambitions...a trap for decent thought.

Sorry, I am a bit off-topic here.



Stephan Lindsjo @ Tue Aug 31 said:


> I'm not a paid game composer yet but it's a dream I have. I'm just an amateur.



Dreams are essential.

Does any one of you want to read this off-topic article?

*I have a Dream*
http://www.danielbarenboim.com/index.php?id=57

Info:
"_West-Eastern Divan orchestra, composed of musicians from Israel, Palestine, and other Arab countries. Countries where the open ear has been too often replaced by the unsheathed sword, to the detriment of all. 
Now, over 10 years later, we have hopefully achieved an orchestra that is worthy of your ear. And one which shows that people who listen to each other, both musically and in all other ways, can achieve greater things_", Daniel Baremboim.

Sometimes, I really enjoy being off-topic, don't you?


----------



## Zei (Aug 31, 2010)

Stephan Lindsjo @ Tue Aug 31 said:


> Zei, thanks for your comment! It's not bad things you're saying it's good things. I appreciate it. I will try to think of dynamics and movements in all the parts.


Dynamics are my weak point as well..! Maybe it's a game composer thing?



> I'm not a paid game composer yet but it's a dream I have. I'm just an amateur.
> /Stephan


Don't worry... either am I! But I like to think I've got a good ear for it. It's my aspiration too ;]


----------



## Roque Fort (Aug 31, 2010)

Zei, you say "_Dynamics are my weak point as well..! Maybe it's a game composer thing?_"

Dynamics are not a game composer thing or problem, dynamics are your resource. I do not compose music for games, but I have really enjoyed the music I've found on games. I have not played a game in months, probably more than a year...racing cars, great fun! I have to do that again. Anyway Zei, if dynamics are a problem for you, let me give you a single tip you may find useful:

==> Orchestrate your dynamics instead of writing them as text(ual) indications.

This advice was given by Alan Belkin (a contemporary composer and educator) and previously to him by other masters, for example Busoni.

It is partly based in physics. "_According to the interference of waves, two waves with exactly the same amplitude and frequency can either reinforce (if they are in phase) or cancel (if 180° out of phase)_," (http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/jw/musFAQ.html#add).

(Maybe you don't use textual indications whatsoever, but you will understand all of this all the same, no difference).

During a live performance, it is practically impossible to get two sounds to perfectly reinforce each other, unless you are in a lab. But reinforcement happens in various degrees all the same...two trombones will sound louder than only one.

So instead of just using your "volume knob", use your "orchestration knob".

And Stephan, you kill me...you say "_I will release Stephan Solero_". :lol:


----------



## Zei (Aug 31, 2010)

Roque Fort @ Tue Aug 31 said:


> Zei, you say "_Dynamics are my weak point as well..! Maybe it's a game composer thing?_"
> 
> Dynamics are not a game composer thing or problem, dynamics are your resource. I do not compose music for games, but I have really enjoyed the music I've found on games. I have not played a game in months, probably more than a year...racing cars, great fun! I have to do that again. Anyway Zei, if dynamics are a problem for you, let me give you a single tip you may find useful:
> 
> ...



Oh, don't get me wrong, I know the importance of dynamics as a resource. I just have a hard time (at least in orchestrated pieces). It could partly be because of what I use to write music, but I doubt it. I just have to become more experienced and then it'll work better for me.

Thank you though :]


----------



## Roque Fort (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, I see...sorry, Zei. I guess I became teachy...hahaha!

You say "_I just have to become more experienced and then it will work for me_".

Yes...that reminds me of my music teacher. He used to say over and over again:

"_Don't try to play like somebody that has been playing for 10 years_."

And he was right. Sometimes, you have sò¤   ä 5¤   ä 6¤   ä 7¤   ä 8¤   ä 9¤   ä :¤   ä ;¤   ä <¤   ä =¤   ä >¤   ä ?¤   ä @¤   ä A¤   ä B¤   ä C¤   ä D¤   ä E¤   ä F¤   ä G¤   ä H¤   ä I¤   ä J¤   ä K¤   ä L¤   ä M¤   ä N¤   ä O¤   ä P¥   ä Q¥   ä R¥   ä S¥   ä T¥   ä U¥   ä V¥   ä W¥   ä X¥


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you all for your review. You made me work a little more on this piece.
I've shortened it, working with the dynamics and the arrangement.

http://www.stephanlindsjo.com/Color%20of%20sorrow-1.mp3


----------

